# 52's good as 60's 22/250 sight in



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Now I'm not complaining and I'm not very surprised but It just shouldn't be.
I loaded some 22/250 with Varget and a 60 gr Partition for antelope and wolf. I didn't like the way they worked on "LOPE" so I'll save them for wolf. Here is the thing. I just switched to a Varget and a 52 gr Berger bullet load that I'll use for coyote . I went out and dialed the 52's in a dead zero and a about an inch at 200 yards off my coyote sticks. I was wandering how the 60's would print so I would not have to re sight for them. I shot the same , 200 yards off sticks and still shot a dead zero and a 1.2" group, SAME as the 52's. I would have to get off my but and look at the published speed, which I didn't, but I know there is a good difference. I didn't try them at 100 but would bet the 60's shoot higher then the 52's and the added weight is making them keep up with the 52's at 200. Maybe they would be shooting HIGHER then the 52's at 400 yards, don't know. I hate shooting over 200 by my self it eats up all my limited time just walking out and looking. ANYWAY I will not hesitate to feed in a 60 if I get a shot at Mr. wolf around the 200 yard mark that's for sure :frusty: 
Here are the Pics


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like you've got the loads you need to get the job done....... :thumbsup:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I Agree ! Look at the BC of each bullet as well as velocity. And to tell the truth there shouldn't be much of a difference between the 52 & 60 at 200 only at longer ranges in that caliber and at those close velocities will things become apparently different.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks and sounds like you have a good combo, anything in your sites will be history.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 what Don said... @ that range the BC/Velocity is equal. JMO...


----------

